# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Doubleace's Corydoras Tank

## doubleace

Hi Guys

Here's the update of my tank and currently only got 2 types of corydoras. Comments and advise are all welcome!  :Smile: 




young duplicareus



_young habrosus

_

----------


## EvolutionZ

great looking bro.. if you can add more driftwood, the tank would look more natural!

----------


## whiskerbreed

Cool...!
Hmm.. a school of tetras would be nice.
Are you planning to put in any plants in there?
If not, maybe you'll like some floating plants for shades?
 :Smile: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi whiskerbreed,

I like those cories in your tank but the water looks cloudy at least to me. I used to keep corydoras duplicareus but they'd never breed in my tanks before. Right now, I'm keeping half a dozen of habrosus in my tank and hopefully they will breed one day. What's the purpose of this tank? Are you using it as a breeding or display tank? Your tank seems quite large but looks too empty, so I believe planting the tank generously would make the cories feel more comfortable.  :Smile: 

greetings,
Shi Xuan

----------


## doubleace

Thanks guys.. Actually i'm not planning to plant any plants in this tank as i'm going to make a cory biotope tank so I will make it as close as cory in their nature habitat. So i had to add in some more driftwood?

----------


## 900801

Nice tank set up,where did you get the duplicareus from,C328?

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea.. add more drift wood. can provide hiding space too.

1. add more cories! you need more!
2. get smaller indian almond leaves(aka ketapang leaves) because i feel big leaves make your tank looks small
3. if possible.. change to brown sand.. but now white sand gives it a fresh look too..

my 2 cents.

----------


## doubleace

> Nice tank set up,where did you get the duplicareus from,C328?


900801,
yup i got them from C328.




> yea.. add more drift wood. can provide hiding space too.
> 
> 1. add more cories! you need more!
> 2. get smaller indian almond leaves(aka ketapang leaves) because i feel big leaves make your tank looks small
> 3. if possible.. change to brown sand.. but now white sand gives it a fresh look too..
> 
> my 2 cents.


EvolutionZ,
alright.. noted.. i will go and look for more driftwood.

----------


## doubleace

Guys,

currently i'm using a eheim 2042 HOF for my tank and is there any canister filter that can put same level as the tank? If i'm putting more cories into the tank i think the bioload for the HOF is not enough.

----------


## luenny

Nice tank. Looks natural too with the ketapang leaves in. How many cories do you have there? I think it will look nicer once the dupli grows up. Now it's a bit empty. If you add in plants or dw now, you will probably not get to see the cories most of the time.

----------


## doubleace

luenny,
currently i have 6 duplicareus, 6 _habrosus and 10 otocinclus (for cleaning) in the tank. I will add some other types of cories once i got them. But is the bioload enough for the HOF to handle if i add in more cories in future?_

----------


## illumnae

Amazing! Seems like cory biotope tanks are all the rage now  :Smile:  Good for me to get inspiration for the one i'll be setting up next year...going to place an order for a 3 foot tank with sump for ease of maintenance and more media space

----------


## luenny

I think your bioload's a bit high for HOF (depending on the size of your HOF). Anyway, do you really need that many oto for cleaning?

----------


## SCOPE

Nice biotope for cories to play around....shall add more cories.
I just happened to see that there are 2 uncommon cories just arrived at C328 today - Corydoras concolor & Corydoras Bicolor...

----------


## EvolutionZ

his ehiem HOF is 760l/hr.. should be quite big? it also depends what you fill inside.. best to stuff biohome in.

----------


## doubleace

haha... i also think 10 otos are too much for them to do the cleaning. Ya my HOF is 760l/h. So is it alright or too small?

Scope,
Thanks for the information will go down and take a look.

----------


## EvolutionZ

maybe adding another of the same HOF will be better? cories love fast water..

----------


## doubleace

> maybe adding another of the same HOF will be better? cories love fast water..


Put one on each side? I think it will like tornado... :Opps:

----------


## EvolutionZ

hehe.. ok la.. i'll be using a total of 1300l/hr.. with 2 filter..but mostly reduced to 800l/hr because of filter media.

----------


## nasty12

> Nice biotope for cories to play around....shall add more cories.
> I just happened to see that there are 2 uncommon cories just arrived at C328 today - Corydoras concolor & Corydoras Bicolor...


bro any idea how much they costs? i also kana the Venom from corys!!!

----------


## doubleace

> hehe.. ok la.. i'll be using a total of 1300l/hr.. with 2 filter..but mostly reduced to 800l/hr because of filter media.


hmmm... how about using 2 eden501 filter?

----------


## EvolutionZ

should be okay.. 2x eden 501 filled with biohome Plus.. :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

hmm... any other suggestion?

----------


## EvolutionZ

how about just add another eden 501 into your current tank along with the HOF?

----------


## doubleace

I also thinking of that... hmm... i think gonna go by this 2 choices since i cant put a canister filter same level as my tank.  :Sad:

----------


## Mizu World

This doesn't have to be essentially bare of plants. There are actually plants in a Corydoras sp. biotope. But you should do well enough to concentrate on the fishes for now.

A common technique is to fill up a side with branches and leaves, leaving a large empty, sandy space for the Corydoras. This makes it easier to clean your substrate as well. I personally like a brown sandbed.
Some larger stones can be spread around the corner to make things more natural and interesting.

Feed them well, artificially raise the temperature and they will think it's mating season!


Cheers,
Ben

----------


## doubleace

alright.. thanks ben.. i left the front empty easy for them to take their food and the driftwood are all at the back as for the leaves the current is too strong and blow them to 1 side.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Feed them well, artificially raise the temperature and they will think it's mating season!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ben


so we would have to use a heater? or do you mean lower? lets say i keep mine at 30C.... raise to 32C for them to breed?

thanks. :Grin:

----------


## sfk7

Browsing through planetcatfish will show that the temperature that they are used to are in the range of 22 - 26.

Wouldn't 30 be pushing it abit since its about 4 degrees higher?

And I thought to bluff them that its breeding season is to maintain clean water and use rainbar to mimic raining season?

Still a newbie.

My tiny 2 cents

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Browsing through planetcatfish will show that the temperature that they are used to are in the range of 22 - 26.
> 
> Wouldn't 30 be pushing it abit since its about 4 degrees higher?
> 
> And I thought to bluff them that its breeding season is to maintain clean water and use rainbar to mimic raining season?
> 
> Still a newbie.
> 
> My tiny 2 cents


yes.. but seems like many people do keep corydoras at room temperature.. benny advice me to have better flow and keep oxygen level high.. 
i will be able to have a fan maybe 1 month later(clearing bottom tank after that) then i'll be able to maintain temp at 27C~

----------


## Mizu World

Warmer weather stimulates their mating bahaviour. As mentioned by sfk7, their average temperature is about 25 dgrees C.

Raising it about 2-3 dgrees C should prompt them to mate. I've personally had success with regular Corys in the past, but I have never tried the exotic dwarf species personally so there may be slight variations.


Cheers,
Ben

----------


## doubleace

anyone used dennerle gravel for cory setup? Is it good or still prefer europet river sand?

----------


## whiskerbreed

> anyone used dennerle gravel for cory setup? Is it good or still prefer europet river sand?


Dennerle gravel is safe for cories.
It is meant for cories..
They have a picture of a cory in a triangle on their package..
 :Smile: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------


## Quixotic

> Warmer weather stimulates their mating bahaviour. As mentioned by sfk7, their average temperature is about 25 dgrees C.


Not sure what happened to your cories Ben, but probably something else, maybe soft water or perhaps being Singapore tank bred (think they are _Corydoas aeneus_?) could have triggered the spawning.  :Grin: 

Just to share... it is normally the lower temperature that triggers the spawning. Most _Corydoras_ come from the Amazon basin and other countries from the South American continent. During the "winter" time, there is substantial rainfall which practically floods the entire rainforest. (Rainfall = soft water and cooler temperature). When this happens, food is plenty all round (think of fruits dropping into bodies of water from the trees instead of onto the rainforest floors, insects drowning in the water etc).

With the availability of food, survival of the next generation is greatly enhanced and _Corydoras_ use this breeding strategy. If you were to read the breeding reports, most of them will point to using soft water and/or cooler temperature (by means of substantial water changes).

From PlanetCatifsh: So you want to breed Corys?



> In many cases when the fish are in the best possible condition a basic water change will be enough to trigger them into spawning mode, some species however will need a little encouragement, which may be achieved by a fifty percent water change using replacement water that is about 10° F cooler (6.5° C).


Regarding the temperature, it is to be noted that some _Corydoras_ come from highlands and other parts of South America, where the temperature is lower than the typical tropical temperature. You may have to adjust this depending on the species that you have.

Some _Corydoras_ should be able to tolerate high temperatures of 30 degrees Celcius, but there are downsides to high temperatures. At higher temperature, dissolved oxygen (DO) may be depleted and this may be detrimental to the fish. As mentioned a couple of times, having high DO is rather important for them. Also, at higher temperature, toxic ammonia (which can kill fish) is generally higher as your pH moves towards the neutral and alkaline scale (this threat is subdued with acidic pH).

However, for most _Corydoras_, it would be sufficient to use fans to keep the temperature from getting too high. Not only that, when the fan blows across the water surface, creating surface movements, you are also increasing gas exchange, and this ensure better DO for the tank.

Happy Corydoras keeping.

----------


## doubleace

> Dennerle gravel is safe for cories.
> It is meant for cories..
> They have a picture of a cory in a triangle on their package..
> 
> 
> 
> SuD


thanks whiskerbreed

----------


## nasty12

> Dennerle gravel is safe for cories.
> It is meant for cories..
> They have a picture of a cory in a triangle on their package..
> 
> 
> 
> SuD


hmm anyone have a pic or where to buy these gravel? 
what about those Fine White powder sand would those be better off compared to Dennerle gravel?

----------


## doubleace

Hi nasty,
Dennerle gravel can get from Y618 or Seaview that i saw it yesterday. Its a 5kg package and is about 4 - 5 red notes. But i've compare so many fine sand and still think that SUDO bottom sand is still the finest.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i bought 5kg of c328's fine brown river sand and 150g of sudo bottom sand from y618.
comparing both. i would say both is just as fine but sudo bottom sand are deeper brown and c328 sand size are different. thus, making it looks more natural.

----------


## doubleace

alright.. yesterday i've rearrange the driftwood and bought somemore driftwood from seaview and change the current sand to SUDO bottom sand and here's the new layout.



Any comments and advise are welcome. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture hope you guys able to see the layout.

----------


## Zenislev

wow....the SUDO sand looks really good, one day i should try it out. Regarding the wood, have you tried placing it in different directions?

----------


## doubleace

Hi Zack,

yup.. and i think this is quite good... and more holes for them to hide :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

looks great! im sure the cory will love it.

----------


## doubleace

Thanks Evo, yup i also remove the bogwood from the previous setup and i think just use the driftwood as the main theme for this setup. But i'm still thinking whether to put in ketapang leaves or not. Any suggestions?

----------


## EvolutionZ

Ketapang leaves will certainly improve the tank's naturalness.. do add some.

----------


## doubleace

> Ketapang leaves will certainly improve the tank's naturalness.. do add some.


ya thats true... think shall insert some Ketapang leaves in it.

----------


## luenny

Wood placement looks a bit too prearranged to me. All of them facing almost the same direction cause them to look a bit un-natural. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## doubleace

> Wood placement looks a bit too prearranged to me. All of them facing almost the same direction cause them to look a bit un-natural. Just my 2 cents.


alright..noted  :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

How about this arrangement?

----------


## EvolutionZ

looks better bro.. wheres the cory close up pictures? haha..

----------


## celticfish

*PHEW*!!!
Lucky for us you're wearing your shirt!  :Grin: 

I'd try to get less bulky DW with low footprint.
This will give a good view of your fish and not trap dirt.
And I'm sure they will love the sand you are using!  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

Looks better but you may want to mix the bulky DW with less bulky one. Anyway, where's the fish?

----------


## doubleace

alright noted.. if i never wear anything then the photo cannot put up already... haha just kidding... the fish all went under the wood to find food... :Grin:

----------


## alfredliow316

can try add some shoaling fishes to occupy the top/middle section.

----------


## doubleace

Malaysian Driftwoods for my new setup arrive today. There are total of 5 pieces.  :Smile:

----------


## Zenislev

I see you got new wood, more choices....can try more different formations. Wood hang over cave like structures will look good, with Ketapang leaves in small pieces lying around the ground...some semi-covered under the Sudo sand.

----------


## doubleace

> I see you got new wood, more choices....can try more different formations. Wood hang over cave like structures will look good, with Ketapang leaves in small pieces lying around the ground...some semi-covered under the Sudo sand.


Thanks bro.. noted.

----------


## genes

Yup, the sudo sand is very nice. But as per light colored based gravel, it gets dirty very easily and will lose the nice clean sandy look quickly.

----------


## doubleace

> Yup, the sudo sand is very nice. But as per light colored based gravel, it gets dirty very easily and will lose the nice clean sandy look quickly.


so far so good.. will monitor it and update. :Smile:

----------


## luenny

The wood looks promising. Can go arrange them and see what they look like. Don't forget to post your photos. The sand should be ok, dirt can be easily clean.

----------


## doubleace

> The wood looks promising. Can go arrange them and see what they look like. Don't forget to post your photos. The sand should be ok, dirt can be easily clean.


Yes sir.. :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

Here's my new layout without the sand. :Smile:  Any comments?



Fill with thin layer of SUDO bottom sand

----------


## luenny

Looks good! Keep us posted! I wonder if it'll be hard to see the driftwood with the black background or not since the dw will turn dark color when they're wet.

----------


## Zenislev

Is that the same 2feet tank?

----------


## doubleace

> Looks good! Keep us posted! I wonder if it'll be hard to see the driftwood with the black background or not since the dw will turn dark color when they're wet.


I think shouldn't be a problem when the lights are on, it can be seen. :Wink: 




> Is that the same 2feet tank?


Nope, this is my new 3ft setup. :Smile:  I will be using the 2ft for other fauna.

----------


## doubleace

More updates...

Filling up the water

----------


## doubleace

Does otocinclus go along with L134 or L620? I plan to put a pair of L134 or L620 along with corydoras. Wonder will they chase after the otocinclus? My fauna for this tank will be whiptail catfish, pleco, hllsttream loach and corydoras.  :Smile: 
Will a comm tank look nicer or a species tank?

----------


## Zenislev

Corydoras and plecos will do well together. As for the loach, it seems to be abit out of the place....hmmm

----------


## doubleace

out of place? What do you mean by that?

----------


## doubleace

Some FTS  :Wink: 





Sorry for the reflection

----------


## fishpoo

looks great doubleace... look forward to more updates... will you be planting in this tank?

----------


## doubleace

> looks great doubleace... look forward to more updates... will you be planting in this tank?


fishpoo,
i'm not sure what type of plants suitable for this setup. Cause i'm doing a nature biotope and i think there's no plants in their nature habitat other then brown leaves..What do you think?

----------


## alfredliow316

Maybe some Nana Petite here and there? I think a brother selling off some in the forum.

----------


## fishpoo

i guess a biotope is the best for the little fellas.... if you know exactly where they are from.... but personally i prefer to have some plants... adds contrast to the tank... both planted or not both has it's benefits i guess

----------


## luenny

Oh, more pictures please. Where're the fishes??  :Very Happy:

----------


## doubleace

> Oh, more pictures please. Where're the fishes??


the FTS is during cycling so no fish in here. Will take another FTS and post in here with fishes.. Any updates from you also? :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Me, I'm busy shooting bugs nowadays. Will try to shoot my tank again when I'm free.

----------


## doubleace

hahaha.. i'm opposite of you, I'm busy doing new scape for my tanks and less time to go for shooting.. :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Me, I'm busy shooting bugs nowadays. Will try to shoot my tank again when I'm free.


you should shoot more of your L134.. or rather, get more L134 to shoot. :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## doubleace

Another update.. Trying to shoot my cories but when they saw me all went to hide... :Sad: 





Will get my macro lens to shoot on them.. FTS cant really see them..

----------


## doubleace

Some updates on the cories that I had taken this morning while they are having their breakfast.. :Very Happy:

----------


## luenny

Woo, I see some very nice cories in there.

----------


## fishpoo

yeah bro what's the white one called? the one with spots

----------


## doubleace

> yeah bro what's the white one called? the one with spots


I think it call Corydoras Sychri. I bought it at C328 and auntie told me they are "white leopard cory" in chinese.

----------


## fishpoo

really really nice dude.... shall wait for you to breed them... haha

----------


## doubleace

Thanks.. erm.. i dont think they will breed cause i put them in community tank. Not sure they will breed or not. :Opps:

----------


## doubleace

Guys,

what plants and fishes are suitable for this setup? Today i saw golden tetra at polyart seen quite beautiful. Are they suitable? Planning to put lamp eye in there. :Razz:

----------


## Quixotic

It all depends on what you intend to achieve.

If you are planning on setting up a South American type tank, use golden tetra instead of lamp eyes. I assume that is your intention when doing up a _Corydoras_ "biotope" setup, which is why Zenislev mentioned that the hillstream loach is out of place as they aren't from South America.

Otherwise, any small schooling fishes shouldn't be an issue, just a matter of preference.

----------


## doubleace

alright thanks Quixotic.. :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

My newly acquire corydoras but i dont know what is this cory name anyone can ID for me?





Thanks :Razz:

----------


## illumnae

Recently acquired from C328? They should be the newly arrived Aspidoras pauciradiatus. Very very cute...i was so tempted to scoop up a number of them the night they arrived

----------


## doubleace

Yixiang,
yes they from C328 and they are so cute... :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Ooh, tempting. I would have gone buying fish again if my sterbais didn't spawn.

----------


## nasty12

> My newly acquire corydoras but i dont know what is this cory name anyone can ID for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


haha i got them today as well!!! haha very cute! i scooped out 15 pcs~ left around 4-5 pieces left!~

----------


## doubleace

Grreat bro.. isn't them cute? hahaha... saw some new cories today but not sure about their name. Gonna check the internet later.. :Smile:  Saw 1 type i like.. :Grin:

----------


## nasty12

they are indeed cute!! haha tearing down my shrimp tank to keep those mini cories!

----------


## doubleace

Thats great bro.. :Smile: 

ok here's the cordoras i mention that i saw in the lfs. Its call _Corydoras_ sp. cf. _undulatus. Anyone keep them before?
_

----------


## sfk7

Bro, are you sure that you got the correct id?

I'm not trying to undermine you but looking at the pictures over at planetcatfish, it don't really have distinctive features thus not easy for positive id

----------


## nasty12

i think its called Aspidoras pauciradiatus, Sixray Corydoras.
got the infomation off this site http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/...iradiatus.html

----------


## doubleace

> Bro, are you sure that you got the correct id?
> 
> I'm not trying to undermine you but looking at the pictures over at planetcatfish, it don't really have distinctive features thus not easy for positive id


I mean the tank above the sand and stone area. At the middle row 2nd tank from the right. I'm not sure the true ID but the name i mention look like that one.




> i think its called Aspidoras pauciradiatus, Sixray Corydoras.
> got the infomation off this site http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/...iradiatus.html


nasty,
this type also have but i not mentioning about this type. :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

Can see 1 of my L134 coming out to have food with my cories... :Grin:

----------


## freshfish

im impressed by your cory collection dude ...

i shall post mine soon

----------


## doubleace

Thanks bro, you shall post yours and share too... :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Your wood arrangement is very nice offering plenty of roaming space for the Cories... do you provide any special hiding cave for your L134 or they just happily hide behind/underneath those wood?

----------


## doubleace

Jervis,
Thanks.. You sure can do better then me/us. :Smile:  Your planted and marine already so beautiful. Nope i did not provide any cave for the L134 they just hide between the wood as there's some gap inbetween the wood. :Wink:

----------


## cobber

I feel your tank not clean.
grow up your filter power I think so

----------


## doubleace

Would like to get somemore pleco for this comm tank but is there any other pleco that can comm with my cories and L134?

So far I'm thinking of getting either:
L204
L104
L173
L260
L340
L168
L351
L329
Adonis

Which of this above are suitable? :Razz:

----------


## doubleace

One question to ask, can i keep shrimps with my cories and pleco?

----------


## fishpoo

guess it's my turn to answer your question, haha... anyway i guess it depends on what shrimp you want to keep with cories.... i think larger shrimp would be fine... and depending on the PH of your water, and temperature... i guess yamatos should be ok... but i think some people have come across yamatos eating sick or dead fish..

----------


## celticfish

On shrimps with plecos...
I have kept cherry shrimps in my pleco tanks.
They can multiply out of hand if you feed well.
The plecos do predate upon them as I notice the shrimp population "stabilizing" after the pleco population was "max'ed out" for the tank.
I would add that if you create a "refuge" for the shrimplets you can get good population growth.

On plecos with corys, that I'm familiar with, these should be ok:
L173
L260
L340
L168

Stay away from the adonis! 
They look cute when they are small but can grow to 1 meter long!
Why not just leave it as a cory tank?  :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

> guess it's my turn to answer your question, haha... anyway i guess it depends on what shrimp you want to keep with cories.... i think larger shrimp would be fine... and depending on the PH of your water, and temperature... i guess yamatos should be ok... but i think some people have come across yamatos eating sick or dead fish..


fishpoo,
hahaha... we are here to share our thoughs... ok i have bought 50 malayan shrimp and put in. Why i choose malayan cause they come in different colors and cheap so wont be too bored seeing the same color of shrimps in the tank and if something happen to them (touch wood) i wont be so hard pain. I just need some of them to clear the waste in the tank. :Wink: 




> On shrimps with plecos...
> I have kept cherry shrimps in my pleco tanks.
> They can multiply out of hand if you feed well.
> The plecos do predate upon them as I notice the shrimp population "stabilizing" after the pleco population was "max'ed out" for the tank.
> I would add that if you create a "refuge" for the shrimplets you can get good population growth.
> 
> On plecos with corys, that I'm familiar with, these should be ok:
> L173
> L260
> ...


Irwin,
Regarding the plecos in my community tank i also scare that it may fight with my 2 L134 inside.. :Laughing:  I saw the L236 not bad very nice. But cant be found in any lfs. Ya adonis are cute when they are small but it will be a headache when they grow big. Thats why i hold back. I think i will just leave it as cory tank in that case. I'm also thinking of putting some plants like bolbitis in it. Will it be good? :Wink:

----------


## Gecko

this thread got me back to cories again....currently keeping 6 C. pulchers and 6 C. fowleri...

----------


## doubleace

Hi Gecko,

welcome back to cories collection.  :Grin:  
I also inspired by your L46 tank. :Wink:  
But cant afford to spend too much on it first. 
Trying on L134 first then slowly upgrade.  :Wink: 

Where you got your cories from? Mind sharing with me?

----------


## doubleace

New Tankmates

*Corydoras robineae*


Sorry for the blur pic as they keep swimming around non-stop. :Razz:

----------


## doubleace

Guys,

wanted to know how many pellets do you feed to your cories?

Example
20 cories in a tank, how many pellets you got to feed?

I got total of 48 cories, 2 whiptail, 2 L134 and 4 otocinclus in my tank and i feed a total of 20 pellets twice a day. Am I overfeeding them or not?

----------


## Gecko

Hi doubleace

I got my fowleri from Tiong Bahru Ben and pulcher from 328. I also have 2 dozens+ of C. Adolfi and some dupli in another tank from both places too.

----------


## doubleace

I see... ok noted..

----------


## Quixotic

Some posts are of fauna sightings in the LFS, so they have been merged with this thread in the LFS Sighting forum...

----------


## doubleace

ok here's an update of my tank before CNY... Enjoy  :Smile: 

Added 2 board leaf nana and 6 Corydoras aeneus, 6 Corydoras similis and 2 L66 King Tiger. But they are so shy and i cant grab a pic from them.

FTS


Corydoras Similis


Corydoras Aeneus

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Very nice cories. Looks like a fun tank.

----------


## doubleace

clint,
ya they keeping playing with the current in there. And plenty of space for them to run about.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Nice setup. I like the wood arrangement.

----------


## doubleace

> Nice setup. I like the wood arrangement.


Thanks luenny.  :Wink: 

Would like some advise from some bros here. Current tank filtration is using a 2028. Inorder to get a better flow. Should i add in another canister or internal filter? Is internal filter recommended? Which brand/model/flowrate?

Thanks in advance.  :Wink:

----------


## wasabi8888

> Thanks luenny. 
> 
> Would like some advise from some bros here. Current tank filtration is using a 2028. Inorder to get a better flow. Should i add in another canister or internal filter? Is internal filter recommended? Which brand/model/flowrate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




How big is the tank again?

I am running my 2 ft with an Eheim 2028 (going to switch down to 2026 soon). When i asked people about adding an internal filter, most people advised against it. Main reasons are that it takes up space (for me because it's a 2 ft tank) and that internal filters bring up the tank temp unless it's a sponge filter. Hence i maintained my current set up and have done relatively well so far.

----------


## doubleace

oh its a 3ft tank running on eheim 2028 and yesterday just bought atman cf-1000 and each tray holds 1kg of biohome and biohome+. So far so good. For 2ft tank i'm running on eheim 2224, i'm still thinking whether to add a boyu internal filter load with biohome+ in it?

----------


## doubleace

My latest update, new family in the tank.  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

Current update of my FTS. The water look much clearer.. :Wink:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Nice addition!

----------


## doubleace

> Nice addition!


Thanks clint  :Smile:

----------


## k3nlim

must be tough work to clear that front area of sand :Grin:

----------


## Savant

i like your new addition... one of my favourites...

----------


## doubleace

> must be tough work to clear that front area of sand


Ya all clear by it... :Grin: 




> i like your new addition... one of my favourites...


Thanks Savant..  :Smile:

----------


## Kampfer

Very neat looking!Nice soothing feel abt it !

----------


## doubleace

> Very neat looking!Nice soothing feel abt it !


Thanks bro.. :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

alright.. here come the latest update. I've upgraded to 4ft and change the scape. Within 3 days i can see corydoras eggs but i do not know who is belong. But the next day when i came back those eggs on the glass wall are all gone and left with those on the nana. Hopefully they will hatch and i do not want to take out the eggs just let nature do the job.

Here are some pictures to share (sorry for the low quality picture, was using my phone to take).. enjoy!!!

FTS, can you see the eggs on the glass wall?









Those circle in blue are the eggs. Any comments?  :Grin:

----------


## Longffwu

Grats bro. Just saw this thread only. *Remembered you* mentioning it to me few days ago. Did some research for *you*

After mating the female will rest momentarily and then swim off in search of a suitable site to deposit her egg/s, which may be on the tank glass or on one or all of the other tanks furnishings. I have found that _C. paleatus_ seem to prefer the tank sides to deposit their eggs on, with _C. aeneus_ having a preference for plants and mops. Egg size varies form species to species; the smallest I have measured was from _Corydoras pestai_ at 0.7 mm diameter and the largest from _Corydoras_ 2.8 mm diameter. The size and the quantity of eggs seem to be related, a species laying small eggs produces large numbers and a species producing large eggs only produce small numbers. Once the spawning activity has ceased it is best to remove either the adults or the eggs to avoid any possibility of the eggs being eaten, if there are a large number of eggs it is best to remove the adults and return them to their original stock tank. A small number of eggs can be housed in a small container left floating in the spawning tank, where eggs have been deposited in the mop or on the plants it’s a simple case of lifting the whole plant or mop out and putting it in the container. Eggs that have been placed on the tank sides can be carefully lifted by using a razor blade, some species produce very sticky eggs that are quite difficult to remove and others have hardly and adhesion at all. Eggs that are removed should be put in a small hatching container (I use 1,5 0r 2 litre ice cream tubs) with water from the spawning tank and with an air stone added. If the container is floated in the spawning tank it will be maintained at the same temperature. The addition of a propriety anti fungal solution will help keep any infertile eggs from contaminating the fertile ones...<--- info from http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesw...article_id=312

Happy reading up bro

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Hey bro congrats! Its a clear sign that your cories are very comfortable in their new home. I too had a similar experience with my corydoras adolfoi in my 3ft, eggs scattered everywhere in the tank. Caught them in the act too. And the 2 of them were the only cories in the tank as well. But overnight the eggs all disappeared. Nice setup!

----------


## doubleace

> Grats bro. Just saw this thread only. Rem u mentioning it to me few days ago. Did some research for u
> 
> After mating the female will rest momentarily and then swim off in search of a suitable site to deposit her egg/s, which may be on the tank glass or on one or all of the other tanks furnishings. I have found that _C. paleatus_ seem to prefer the tank sides to deposit their eggs on, with _C. aeneus_ having a preference for plants and mops. Egg size varies form species to species; the smallest I have measured was from _Corydoras pestai_ at 0.7 mm diameter and the largest from _Corydoras_ 2.8 mm diameter. The size and the quantity of eggs seem to be related, a species laying small eggs produces large numbers and a species producing large eggs only produce small numbers. Once the spawning activity has ceased it is best to remove either the adults or the eggs to avoid any possibility of the eggs being eaten, if there are a large number of eggs it is best to remove the adults and return them to their original stock tank. A small number of eggs can be housed in a small container left floating in the spawning tank, where eggs have been deposited in the mop or on the plants its a simple case of lifting the whole plant or mop out and putting it in the container. Eggs that have been placed on the tank sides can be carefully lifted by using a razor blade, some species produce very sticky eggs that are quite difficult to remove and others have hardly and adhesion at all. Eggs that are removed should be put in a small hatching container (I use 1,5 0r 2 litre ice cream tubs) with water from the spawning tank and with an air stone added. If the container is floated in the spawning tank it will be maintained at the same temperature. The addition of a propriety anti fungal solution will help keep any infertile eggs from contaminating the fertile ones...<--- info from http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesw...article_id=312
> 
> Happy reading up bro


Thanks for the research bro.  :Smile: 




> Hey bro congrats! Its a clear sign that your cories are very comfortable in their new home. I too had a similar experience with my corydoras adolfoi in my 3ft, eggs scattered everywhere in the tank. Caught them in the act too. And the 2 of them were the only cories in the tank as well. But overnight the eggs all disappeared. Nice setup!


thanks bro but they are so many kind in there and i don't know which of it has lay the egg and hope it will happen again and this time i got to remove the egg into a hatching container to let them hatch in it if not some other kind or the adult will eat it up again.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Congrats on the breed bro. Keep us updated.

----------


## doubleace

> Congrats on the breed bro. Keep us updated.


Thanks luenny but have to wait for next batch already... this batch either been eaten up or fungus attack. Sianz... :Sad:

----------


## luenny

Just curious, how do you know they are eaten? The eggs usually hatch in 2 to 3 days. So if the fungus ones are still there, it is likely the non-fungus ones has already hatched. It happen to me before also. I thought mine was eaten until I see the babies swimming around 1 month later.

----------


## doubleace

> Just curious, how do you know they are eaten? The eggs usually hatch in 2 to 3 days. So if the fungus ones are still there, it is likely the non-fungus ones has already hatched. It happen to me before also. I thought mine was eaten until I see the babies swimming around 1 month later.


I never see any fries swimming around and why i say the eggs may be eaten is example today i saw the eggs then the other day the eggs are gone.

----------


## doubleace

good news and i know who lay the eggs already... is the sterbai and they just lay infront of my gf and is over 60+ eggs. Should i get the eggs out cause i think my L128 is eating them. Anyone can give me advise? :Opps:

----------


## SCOPE

> good news and i know who lay the eggs already... is the sterbai and they just lay infront of my gf and is over 60+ eggs. Should i get the eggs out cause i think my L128 is eating them. Anyone can give me advise?


My suggestion is that you take out the eggs.
With pleco around, they will be cleaned at no time.

cheers
Joe

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Congrats once again! If you want corydoras fries, take the eggs out! Or maybe put them in a breeder's trap or something at least. I've witnessed my whiptails devouring my c. adolfoi eggs in no time.

----------


## doubleace

> My suggestion is that you take out the eggs.
> With pleco around, they will be cleaned at no time.
> 
> cheers
> Joe





> Congrats once again! If you want corydoras fries, take the eggs out! Or maybe put them in a breeder's trap or something at least. I've witnessed my whiptails devouring my c. adolfoi eggs in no time.


alright thank bros.. i put them in a breeder box in the tank. Hope i can see fries soon and not fungus... (finger cross)  :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

alright last few batches of eggs are not successful. Today the sterbai female lays 100+ of eggs and my girlfriend quickly pick them up and put in the breeder box. Hope this time will be successful.  :Smile: 



Here's my 4ft FTS

----------


## syburn

illuminae - whats a 3ft tank with SUMP?

----------

